# Soul Candy



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

This thread is for words of wisdom, self meditation, candy for the soul.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Or just post a shitload of positive pics.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks USMB, for your silent presence.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## the_human_being (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

He's not heavy. He's my brother.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Daphne Sheldrick has dedicated her life to raising orphaned elephants. Once they are old enough, they are taken to protected areas and integrated with other orphan groups. When Daphne visits, the elephants gather around her for a hug.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

The worst bullies you will ever encounter in your life are your own thoughts. Bryant H. McGill


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

On guard duty.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

It could be STRANGER...but both work.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Good people are like candles; They Burns themselves To give others light.~Unknown


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

The kiss of life


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Binti Jua,the gorilla who saved a 3 yr old boy that climbed the wall around her zoo enclosure & fell 18 feet onto concrete below,rendering him unconscious with a broken hand & a vicious gash on the side of his face.Binti walked to the boy while helpless spectators screamed,certain the gorilla would harm the child.Binti picked up the child,cradling him as she did her own infant,gave him a few pats on the back, and carried him 59 ft to an access entrance,so that personnel could retrieve him.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm tryin'.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Lots of differing views in this thread..which is what makes the world go round.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)

Hence...the ignore feature is a blessing.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

This, this, this, this, this, this, this!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)

Love this thread!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes. I can relate to that. I will have to remember this.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Well fuck. I posted all those in the pm instead of this thread.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

I loathe this pm system. It is too damn hard to tell where you are posting cuz they look the same as the board. Thats totally fucked up.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)

Did I just post this one?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

I did this! It was a most excellent adventure.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Hence...all the postings in this thread, eye candy, illustration art, etc.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Try it. You might be totally gobsmacked!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 29, 2016)

For 13 years, this was my marriage...


----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------

